# Second Opinion 65G 36x18x24



## JJF (Mar 23, 2009)

I would like a second opinion on the choice I'm in the process of making. I would like to get a 65G 36x18x24 tank and a coralife PC 2x96 (192w total) lighting fixture (roughly 2.9wpg) . I also intend on using a co2 setup. Is this a waste of time if I am looking for very heavy plant growth? My other option is to get a 40G breeder tank that would put me areound 4.8 wpg. Is 4.8 overkill? I don't really have any other lighting options either.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jmhart (Nov 13, 2007)

That's tough. 

In general I recommend the 40 breeder over the 65g because the footprint vs height is more amenable to planted tanks.

However, I'm quickly becoming an advocate for reduced lighting. 4.8 wpg will be nothing but a struggle. Algae will always be a headache.

For this reason, and this reason alone, I vote for the 65g.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

My vote would be for the breeder too because of the footprint. If you can stagger when the lights come on, then I think you could get away with that much lighting. If not, then at least raise the lighting a few inches and that should help too. If you get the 65, then that too would be more than enough lighting to go pretty much whatever you want.


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

I would chose the 65 gal. I have a 58 gal which is 4 inches shorter. I really like the size and shape of the tank over the 40 gal much better. With the extra 4 inches of the 65 gal I would lower the lights and water level and allow some of the plants to emerge and grow on top of the water, I really like this look.


----------



## JJF (Mar 23, 2009)

The 40 breeder, though I do like the depth, feels weird without the height. I'll go for the 65 and add more lights IF necessary. Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

40br is a pretty squat tank. I like them because they don't have a center brace, but plants get to the top really quick!

Placing a 2x96 on either tank, will result in nearly the same amount of effective light. A couple inches of water doesn't radically affect the amount of light in the tank, regardless of what a watt per gallon ratio may tell you!

That is plenty of light to grow any plant.


----------



## lizziotti (Mar 20, 2008)

What about a 50G?


----------



## JJF (Mar 23, 2009)

I really like the 36X18 footprint and its either 40 or 65 at the shop.


----------

